# Closing Up Slide Wet?



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Still contemplating upgrading from our pop up to an Outback TT. I know what a pain it is to pack up a popup while it is raining at the close of a camping weekend. I would like to know some of your experiences regarding the rear queen slides and closing them up wet.

If you pack up during a rain, the wet outside of the rear slide obviously gets pulled inside the nice and dry interior, creating a similar unpleasant consequence just as the popup. Based on a lot of the floor plans, the couch and the dining table are underneath the rear bed when closed and I assume would get wet. Do you cover your furniture before closing up?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is not too bad.

Always raise the tongue to have the water run to the rear of the slide before pushing it in and have a towel ready to wipe up a few drips after you push it in and you are done.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

justlookin,

It is not quite the same situation with the Outback, or any other hard side slide for that matter. There are rubber 'wiper' gaskets across the top and down the sides of the slides that force most of the water off the slide as it is retracted. You still get some moisture inside, but it is minimal.

What you do have to be careful of, however, is protecting those gaskets from damage. They should be treated annualy with a rubber softener to keep them nice and pliable. Equally important is to make sure the top and sides of the slides are clean before you retratct them. Pine cones, small twigs, and such can really play havoc with the gaskets. I carry a small (4 foot) stepladder and a couple of long handled squeegees to wipe down the slides before retracting. It only takes a couple of minutes, and can save a lot of aggrevation down the road.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

First welcome to the site.....we are here to answer your questions..so ask away!!

The first night that we spent on our Outback was in GA and we woke up to big rain (when I stepped out of the camper the water was ankle deep), I put the slides in without doing anything special and had no water inside the camper. There are rubber seals around the slides to help with keeping the water out of the camper.

Now I carry a long handle squeege (sp??) and will wipe off the tops before we put the slides back in, but we haven't ever had anymore than a little puddle on the floor after sliding the slides in.

Again Welcome,

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> First welcome to the site.....we are here to answer your questions..so ask away!!
> 
> The first night that we spent on our Outback was in GA and we woke up to big rain (when I stepped out of the camper the water was ankle deep), I put the slides in without doing anything special and had no water inside the camper. There are rubber seals around the slides to help with keeping the water out of the camper.
> 
> ...


Welcome!

I use the same thing as Gary. Can't beat the long handle squeegee from Wally World for about $10 .

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We put old sheets on the dinette and sofa to keep them from getting dirty/wet when the slide comes in. The gaskets do get most of the water off.

Mike


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

Interestingly, nobody yet mentioned using a slide topper - like a small awning that covers the slide when extended. Don't these help keep the slide clean and dry?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

beancounter said:


> Interestingly, nobody yet mentioned using a slide topper - like a small awning that covers the slide when extended. Don't these help keep the slide clean and dry?
> [snapback]77509[/snapback]​


Yes,
however there are not any factory made toppers the length you would need to cover the rear slide.

Someone on here had made their own, but I can't recall who....









A search would turn it up I'm sure.

Steve


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Have never had a problem with water after putting the slide back in, but snow is a different story. On my annual hunting trip to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan we got lots of snow while I was there. When it came time to pack up, the snow had to go from the top of the slide in. Of course it was snowing about an inch and a half an hour. The trick was getting it in without more getting on top







. If you didn't get it off, you can not close the slide completely. Plus, there was some ice that had formed from the melting snow from the furnace running. I found that a broom and a balancing act







got the snow off, and a little taping and the ice slid right off to. Overall, I don't think you will have anywhere near the water/smell you had with a pop-up.
Good luck! action 
Bill


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Grunt0311,

You guys have 2 seasons up there: winter and the 4th of July! Thanks anyway; we see very little of the white stuff here in Tennessee. Wet canvas is no fun, and I can't wait to get into a hard side!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Rain?

What the heck is rain?


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

We went from a PU to the 21RS 5 months ago, and we love it. The slide in was also a concern to us as well since it apparently rains on Canada's west coast







. But like the other have said, that rubber seal does remove most of the water, and all you are left is a light layer of moisture. Maintain the seal and you will be fine.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We have had no problems with water getting in even during the worst rain storms. I just make sure there is no debris on top of the slide and push it in. The seal to a great job keeping the water out. (Not a single drip inside) I do inspect and treat the seals to ensure they remain in good condition.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> justlookin,
> 
> It is not quite the same situation with the Outback, or any other hard side slide for that matter. There are rubber 'wiper' gaskets across the top and down the sides of the slides that force most of the water off the slide as it is retracted. You still get some moisture inside, but it is minimal.
> 
> ...


Darn that Doug!! Beat me to it. I was going to tell you about Doug's squeegees. I watched in amazement during the last PNW Rally as he made quick work of clean/drying off his slides. Add those to my "must buy this winter" list.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Push - - S L O W L Y - - and you won't get much water in.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Our last trip out we got three inches of snow in blizzard conditions Saturday night after it rained all day Saturday. The temps dropped into the teens and stayed there. We were there until Monday. After brushing off all the snow, there was a half inch of ice on top of both slides. I was able to retract the side slide and let it melt inside while we kept vigil and scooped out the loosened ice into a bucket - we can get our heads above it while inside.

With the rear slide, I had no choice but to push it in and take it home with the ice on top. I put the bunk comforters under the sides of the slide and it eventually melted and flowed onto those. I still have all the pine needles and debris up there that was blown onto it in the windy snow condidtions - it all froze into the ice. I have to vacuum it all off before I open the slide again. I have just enough room to see up there and get the vacuum wand in. from what I can see, it does not look like the seals were damaged when I closed it with the ice on it. I'll have to check it when I can deploy it next.

All this to say - SLIDE TOPPERS HAVE TOPPED MY LIST. We camp in the pines all the time and I can see pine needles being a consant bother. I plan to make my own toppers with "Sunbrella" and snaps, rather than a rollout. I'm considering a matching skirt for the rear slide. I've priced the materials and I think I can do the slides and skirt for under $150.00 - there will be a bit of sewing so, NO GIRLY-MAN JOKES!







I'll post pictures when I do it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I keep the front of the trailer a little higher then level
That way water runs off the back and have not had problem with pushing the slide in
with water on it depending on the site I will squeege the top for debre that has fallen on the top
Never had water come inside while pushing it in or locked in

Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Never owned a pop up. Did use a friends a few times als rented a hybrid. We went straight from the tent to the 25rss. I must say there is no comparrison. The slide takes a small amount of work but nothing like the tens end of a the hybrid or the pop-up.

Squeeges are great. For small debris and the awning we use a dry swiffer. If the TT is damp or wet we use rags around the end of it to dry then put on the swiffer cloth and pick up the fine dirt, pine needle and dust (good for the occasional spider too)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

What rear slide???

















Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I was able to retract the side slide and let it melt inside while we kept vigil and scooped out the loosened ice into a bucket - we can get our heads above it while inside.
> 
> JOKES!
> 
> ...


Is this the same bucket that you uh, you know????

I'd love to see picks on your slide toppers. Let us know how it's done.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> Is this the same bucket that you uh, you know????
> [snapback]77751[/snapback]​


Hey, that was pretty good.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Moosegut said:


> I've priced the materials and I think I can do the slides and skirt for under $150.00 - there will be a bit of sewing so, NO GIRLY-MAN JOKES!Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly a multi-talented guy!

_que music to the tune of Monty Python's Lumberjack song :_

OH he's a lumberjack and he's OK, he sleeps all night and he works all day...

He likes to do some sewing, and carrying round the poo!










Sorry, couldn't resist









ON EDIT: here's a link to the song for those of you too young or not in the know. Scroll down to ".mp3 files" and click on Lumberjack Song. Ya gotta give it almost 2 minutes as the song starts of innocently enough









Lumberjack Song


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > I've priced the materials and I think I can do the slides and skirt for under $150.00 - there will be a bit of sewing so, NO GIRLY-MAN JOKES!Â Â
> ...










ROTFLMAO!









I understand Moosegut also studied at the Ministry for Silly Walks. Adds a whole new visual to the poo bucket operation!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Indeed!

Just picture this with a bucket


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks like a thread hi-jack here.

I think there should be a re-direct to a "Anything but the topic this thread was talking about" topic. Then when the topic goes off not just into left field but out into the parking lot and across the rail road tracks. There can be a note on the topic header that the topic is lost in space.

Not that some of this isn't amusing but it sure makes following a thread tough, okay off my soap box now.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, I'll try to put things back on track. Like most other folks here, I always level side to side, and then give her a little nose up pitch, just to keep things moving off the back.

I have closed up the slide when it was wet before, and not had any troubles. I do try to make a visual inspection of the top, and make sure there isn't any bits of tree fodder up there, and while I'm there, I will run a towel over the top.

If it were raining, I would make my sweep for debris, then close it up. The seals are fairly good at squeegying most of the water away.

Tim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

So back to the topic of the rear slide but a little different. When our slide is pushed in it makes this funky smell, not really burning rubber but could be close to that. It's been that way ever since we bought it smell will not go away until it's opened, open the slide and the smell is gone in just a few minutes. No there are no dirty socks on top, I've checked









Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OK Bill, I believe you but that is strange and as you have probably said to yourself, it doesn t make sense.

Thinking caps on
















John


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> So back to the topic of the rear slide but a little different. When our slide is pushed in it makes this funky smell, not really burning rubber but could be close to that. It's been that way ever since we bought it smell will not go away until it's opened, open the slide and the smell is gone in just a few minutes. No there are no dirty socks on top, I've checked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noticed that also, Bill. I've come to the conclusion that it is the rubber roof on top of the slide that gives off this smell.

Climb on top of your OB and put your nose on the roof- you'll see what I mean.

-Matt


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Matt, I'll check that this weekend.

Bill.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Realistically speaking, how would the rear bed slide differ from, say, a sofa slide when you retract it wet? I assume the seals are similar, if not identical, and I don't recall anyone ever worrying about water getting into the coach when they run that slide in. Shouldn't it be pretty much the same thing?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

JimWilson said:


> Realistically speaking, how would the rear bed slide differ from, say, a sofa slide when you retract it wet? I assume the seals are similar, if not identical, and I don't recall anyone ever worrying about water getting into the coach when they run that slide in. Shouldn't it be pretty much the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The issue people think about on the bed slide is that it slides OVER the top of things you would not want to get wet. The side slides drip only on the floor.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

DW got a lesson on this over the weekend. Its funny I had heard people mention of cleaning the slide but right after reading this post I encountered everything.

During our weekend camping trip this past weekend a thunderstorm came in (middle of winter thunderstorm whats up with that?)

Anyways around 1am I jump up to a loud thud from a 4ft. branch falling off a tree onto our slideout. Since it was not leaking I was not all that worried about it sleep was more important. At 3am we wake to see the neighbors beside us frantically trying to get their awning down. Not very smart to leave awnings out this time of year over night!! Personally I would raise mine everytime, not worth getting up at night because winds come in.

Anyways the night before last we get a rain, sleet, snow mixture. I knew that I had to clean off the slide out before we left. I did not anticipate my wife being the one to close it. While I was working on the hitch she comes to tell me the slide out won't close. My first thing to say was, oh no you didn't try to close it. Well she did and hopefully no damage to the rubber seal was done. I then reminded her to ALWAYS check the top before sliding it in, and that getting a ladder was my next purchase. It did slide back in but I definitely would like to put something over this for future outings.

Oh yeh the branch I left up there was frozen to the slide out, I had to pour some water on it to loosen it up.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> JimWilson said:
> 
> 
> > Realistically speaking, how would the rear bed slide differ from, say, a sofa slide when you retract it wet? I assume the seals are similar, if not identical, and I don't recall anyone ever worrying about water getting into the coach when they run that slide in. Shouldn't it be pretty much the same thing?Â
> ...


Also, you are talking about the potential for a lot more water on top of the rear slide than what you would find on the side slide.



fishingmarlin said:


> DW got a lesson on this over the weekend. Its funny I had heard people mention of cleaning the slide but right after reading this post I encountered everything...
> 
> ... Oh yeh the branch I left up there was frozen to the slide out, I had to pour some water on it to loosen it up.
> [snapback]78792[/snapback]​


Yup, you live and you learn!








Some of us - myself included - just take a little longer!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

